# Ok, I give up; What is this??



## randyjaco (Dec 2, 2019)

I picked this up at a flea market. I thought it was an old-time tire pressure gauge, possibly of European origin. It seems to be trademarked as "Goodrich". Google  Lens referred me to Primus stoves. First off it says "Manometer", which doesn't make sense. Then the units are "kg of qcm". I presume that is Kilograms/CM squared, which might indicate that it was not made for American use. The bottom has black rubber inside and looks like a tire pressure gauge of some sort. If I am correct about the units the "6" highlighted in red would be @85 psi. I can't imagine that old pneumatic tires could handle such pressure.
Anybody have a guess what I have here?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks like a radiator pressure gauge from an old timey car.


----------



## north1 (Dec 2, 2019)

I think Eustace is right.  Old timey rad pressure gauge.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 2, 2019)

85 PSI would blow a radiator apart. In USA, radiators weren't presurized at all until the '50s. Then it was 5 or 7 lbs. 

Manometer would be for pressure, but perhaps 10.4 lbs = 12 KG/qcm not 170

That would make red 6 = 5.2


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 2, 2019)

Sorry,but I don't have a clue.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 2, 2019)

What’s a “qcm“?   
I don’t see why this would be a square centimeter.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 2, 2019)

KG/qcm = ~ 1 bar.  so 6 bar = 87 PSI

Best guess is a WW2 British aircraft tire pressure gauge.  Manometer is just another name for pressure gauge.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 2, 2019)

I would guess that it is a pressure gauge for a steam boiler.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 2, 2019)

In the old days, cars used high pressure tires; 85 lbs would not be out of the question.  It definitely is a tire pressure gage. " Goodrich" says it all.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Another vote for a Radiator Pressure Gauge.


----------



## higgite (Dec 2, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> KG/qcm = ~ 1 bar.  so 6 bar = 87 PSI
> 
> Best guess is a WW2 British aircraft tire pressure gauge.  Manometer is just another name for pressure gauge.


Some brand new Goodrich “vintage” automobile tires are load rated at 70 psi, so an antique tire gauge with redline at 85 psi isn’t out of the question.

Tom


----------



## RobertB (Dec 2, 2019)

T Bredehoft said:


> 85 PSI would blow a radiator apart. In USA, radiators weren't presurized at all until the '50s. Then it was 5 or 7 lbs.


That is correct. What the old cars had sticking up out of their radiator caps that looked like a pressure gauge was actually a temperature gauge.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 2, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Another vote for a Radiator Pressure Gauge.


Surely you jest!  And, your line is: 
"And don't call me Surely"


----------



## derf (Dec 2, 2019)

Just label it "steam punk" and double your money on it....


----------



## benmychree (Dec 2, 2019)

derf said:


> Just label it "steam punk" and double your money on it....


In my opinion, that term SUCKS so much!


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 2, 2019)

I doubt that it could be a radiator pressure gauge. The rubber and valve on the bottom would make it a push on by hand. There are no threads or accommodations for them. I doubt that many people would check a hot radiator with a hand gauge,


----------



## RollingPin (Dec 2, 2019)

Manometers are used in the fuel gas (LP and natural) industry to measure gas pressure. In the U.S., LP gas systems used for home heating and cooking are regulated at about 10 inches of water column which is much less than 1 pasig. I don’t recall the regulated gas pressure for natural gas, but I think it’s around 8 inches of water column. Manometers measure pressure by how far the pressure moves a column of water. In some cases mercury is used instead of water. The one pictured here is used in metric measurements but does the same thing. They would be used in any industry that requires measurement of low gas pressures. I hope my explanation makes sense. I tend to ramble.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 2, 2019)

"qcm" stands for quadratisch centimeter, or square centimeter for english speakers.  Like @JimDawson said, that's bar units pressure.  Methinks it's a tire gauge, and the use of aluminum places it immediately post war or even during the war, otherwise I'd expect it to be brass or steel.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 3, 2019)

I like steamed punk with a side of leafy greens
M


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 3, 2019)

It's not aluminum. The housing is plated brass and steel.
I am now pretty convinced that it a tire gauge. I have searched all over the Net and haven't found anything similar.
Randy


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 3, 2019)

That pressure range is correct for line hauler truck tires.  Interesting about the materials, is it nickel or is it zinc plated?


----------



## francist (Dec 3, 2019)

I find a similar style made by Kellogg and dated circa 1910 if the vendor can be believed. From Australia I believe, described as a tire pressure gauge.




-frank


----------



## RobertB (Dec 3, 2019)

Similar to this one https://www.warsendshop.com/products/original-tire-pressure-gauge


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 3, 2019)

That one is very close. The plating could be nickel but it looks too shiney.
Randy


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 3, 2019)

Looking closer, that German one and mine were manufactured in the same place. The only difference is the dial lettering. So, it is a tire gauge. Thanks for all the responses.
Randy


----------



## kevinpg (Dec 4, 2019)

agreed tire gauge. the max reading of 144 psi seems like it could be an old style cylinder pressure gauge.


----------



## kevinpg (Dec 4, 2019)

RollingPin said:


> Manometers are used in the fuel gas (LP and natural) industry to measure gas pressure. In the U.S., LP gas systems used for home heating and cooking are regulated at about 10 inches of water column which is much less than 1 pasig. I don’t recall the regulated gas pressure for natural gas, but I think it’s around 8 inches of water column. Manometers measure pressure by how far the pressure moves a column of water. In some cases mercury is used instead of water. The one pictured here is used in metric measurements but does the same thing. They would be used in any industry that requires measurement of low gas pressures. I hope my explanation makes sense. I tend to ramble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


also use Manometers if you are a respiratory therapist to calibrate breathing apparatus. I still have the one I used to calibrate CPAP and BiPAP machines but they have uses in other aspects of medicine.  Don't like to guess on the pressure when you are inflating someones lungs.


----------



## Buttonpusher (Jan 5, 2020)

I’ve had a few good manometers one was full of mercury. Used to balance the carbs on motorcycles they had 4 tubes 
I’m wondering if your meter moves from pressure or vacuum???


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2020)

i can never get to close to a man-ometer, i usually pin the gauge by being present!!!! 
they never work the same after!!!


----------



## higgite (Jan 5, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i can never get to close to a man-ometer, i usually pin the gauge by being present!!!!
> they never work the same after!!!


I've said it before and I'll say it again, we need a "groan" emoji.

Tom


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 19, 2020)

Found this one in some of granddad’s stuff.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks like an old tire pressure gauge.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 19, 2020)

JimDawson said:


> Looks like an old tire pressure gauge.


Not for a hot-air ballon?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 19, 2020)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Not for a hot-air ballon?


Ballon Tires maybe?


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 19, 2020)

Definitely Schrader valve and post Feb 26 1924 per the patent date. Interesting little dust collector in any case.
Pierre


----------



## kevinpg (Jan 19, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> Found this one in some of granddad’s stuff.
> View attachment 311113


I read "tire tester" on the front of it, right below "The Moto-Meter" and it is in PSIG rather than atmospheres or pressure.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 19, 2020)

Also have one of these post 1923. Also a tire gauge. 





__





						Vintage Tools -       A. SCHRADER'S SONS INC. BALLOON TIRE GAUGE -  734G
					





					www.vintagetools.net
				




History of the balloon tire. 


			https://www.academia.edu/412354/On_Balloon_Tires_Into_the_Automotive_Society
		


Pierre


----------

